#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  What are the popular places to visit in Colombo?

## Bhavya

Colombo is a lively capital city of Sri Lanka with more than 5 million population of people, its a great multicultural city and a great blend of modern life and old colonial buildings architecture that has changed a lot in recent years. Can you guys tell me what are the top famous places to visit in Colombo?

----------

